# Upper Temperature Limit?



## JahJahWarrior (Jun 1, 2009)

I've found plenty of threads talking about the dangers of over or under heating your hedgie, and the lower ranges are clearly documented, but what about heat? Is 90 degrees too hot for a hedgie? He seems ok at the moment, but I still want to make sure. AC is broken, and will be fixed soon here I'm told, but in the meantime, I want to make sure he'll be fine.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I found this info in a ole thread.

It was written by lilysmommy "You don't want them to be in temperatures any higher than about 80. Aestivation, which is brought on by extreme heat, is about the same situation as with hibernation, only it's not quite as dangerous. It's still not good for the hedgehog, though, and should be avoided. Some hedgehogs could be more sensitive to high temperatures than other hogs, same as with cold temperatures."


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

You'll get mixed reactions to this. Some believe that 90 is too warm and fear that it will trigger estivation. I personally don't think it is and I don't think that estivation from heat is dangerous. They are uniquely equipped to deal with high temps. 

I would keep an eye on the humidity though. High humidity can make it very unpleasant. If necessary, run a dehumidifier to keep the humidity down.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Think of hedgehogs much like us as far as heat goes. While 90 is uncomfortable, if we are sensible, it's not going to kill us. You want plenty of ventilation in his cage, no direct sun, plenty of fresh water. Change his food daily as it goes bad quicker in hot weather. Also, keep his cage clean as odours are worse when it's hot. A ceramic tile will provide a cool place to lay on and you may find him laying on the bare plastic of the cage. 

I have an A/C in the hedgie room but I keep it set to 77 or 78. Mainly it keeps the humidity down.


----------



## JahJahWarrior (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks for the info! I have observed him snuggling up to the bareplastic. I'll try the tile idea if the ac isn't fixed today.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I was wondering about this also so I'm glad I found a thread for it. I was wondering though, can I put a bottle of cold water in his cage when It's hot the way I put a warm water bottle in his cage when it's too cold.


----------

